# SAI won't recognize tablet sensitivity...



## Hazel (Nov 19, 2011)

When I first got my intuos3, everything was fine- SAI worked great, pressure levels were awesome.

Just recently I plugged it in and did everything as normal and now my pressure levels aren't being recognized. I opened up Photoshop and they work perfectly fine there.

I've tried:
-Restarting computer
-Unplugging / plugging tablet in
-Restarting SAI
-Reinstalling drivers (windows 7, same drivers I used when everything was fine)
-Restarting computer after reinstalling drivers
-Removing tablet preferences
-Going to options in SAI and making sure that the thing was at 0 for sensitivity 

NOTHING HAS WORKED. Is there ANYTHING I haven't tried? This is driving me up a WALL.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 19, 2011)

Which version of Sai? Did you try reinstalling it?

Also you're not using a dual monitor setup are you? Because Sai only works on the primary monitor and you have to map it to the primary one.

The other reasons you won't get pressure sensitivity. If Sai thinks another tablet is present or stored.

Is the tablet pc service enabled? Try disabling it to see if that affects it.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 19, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Which version of Sai? Did you try reinstalling it?
> 
> Also you're not using a dual monitor setup are you? Because Sai only works on the primary monitor and you have to map it to the primary one.
> 
> ...



Thank you, reinstalling SAI worked. I just hope this won't have to be something I need to do often :/


----------



## Zydala (Nov 20, 2011)

If it happens again, sometimes exiting and restarting the program works. Shrug!


----------



## Smelge (Nov 20, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Also you're not using a dual monitor setup are you? Because Sai only works on the primary monitor and you have to map it to the primary one.



Gonna refute this one.

I run dual monitor, have not mapped anything to do with Sai, and it works fine on either screen. Not saying that's the case 100% of the time. There's always issues, but I've never encountered a Sai/dual monitor issue.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 20, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Gonna refute this one.
> 
> I run dual monitor, have not mapped anything to do with Sai, and it works fine on either screen. Not saying that's the case 100% of the time. There's always issues, but I've never encountered a Sai/dual monitor issue.



No it actually doesn't work properly. The proportions are off. It's a known issue. I didn't really see the problem at first on my own setup, but since I've seen it with multiple people and was physically there to watch it pop up - I had to diagnose it and we could only fix the issue by mapping it to the first monitor so proportions were off. I had seen like the blow complain of the same issue. 

http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?t=230728

http://www.onenetwork.net/forums/help-@/41112-dual-monitor-help-paint-tool-sai-pl.html

Similar issue happened with Manga Studio and Comicworks, but the resetting the prefs didn't quite with Paint Tool Sai

http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?p=2223206


----------



## Rocket343 (Nov 20, 2011)

Maybe it'll go away or you tablet plug in is dusty. This is what usually messes me up.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 20, 2011)

Rocket343 said:


> Maybe it'll go away or you tablet plug in is dusty. This is what usually messes me up.



uhh....


----------

